# poodles flying



## gordon (Aug 3, 2011)

look at me.. i'm learning to fly... come on, wait up!!! :airplane:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Gordon, that is a priceless picture! So very cute!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL, great capture - both dogs with all four off the ground!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That fantastic photo makes my heart soar--nearly as high as those poods!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Great picture and I love your caption. First poodle really flying the other trying but not quite keeping up and he looks a little perturbed.


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

That's hillarious!!! Initially, I thought the poodle was carrying a large stuffed toy...but that's a real dog. Great shot.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What a geat photo! I love it.

And, Changall's mom, that is a great new picture in your signature, too.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

That's priceless!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, my! They are soooo cute and that is a fantastic flying poodle pic!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute, and a wonderful photo !


----------

